# Rolland или Баян с установкой миди?



## alexkor (13 Апр 2016)

Извиняюсь, есть данная уже обсуждалась на форуме.
Что лучше: купить б/у Rolland (например, 3 версии) или установить миди с звуковым модулем
в какой-нибудь 5-ти рядный Тульский (209 например) или Weltmeister? 
Думаю приобрести себе нечто подобное для игры в наушниках, чтобы не мешать никому.
Интересно прочесть про конкретные варианты и цену. Благодарю.


----------



## zet10 (13 Апр 2016)

В этом случае однозначно Rolland,и причём советую тройку, отличный аппарат!а "уродовать" акустический баян крайне не рекомендую.


----------



## Andrey Z. (14 Апр 2016)

alexkor писал:ROLAND однозначно. В хороших ушах кайф несомненный. А удобство? Без вариантов. Как сценический эстрадный  инстр. вообще безальтернативный. Конечно от электронного звука быстрей устаёшь, да и душа "меньше разворачивается". Но на этот случай Тульский через раз - самое то.


----------



## alexkor (13 Май 2016)

За ответы благодарю! Смотрю цены на новый Роланд 3, везде по-разному и порой даже значительно. Разве он разной сборки может быть? И где посоветуете купить в Москве или с доставкой? Можно и в личку, чтобы не рекламировать)


----------



## zet10 (13 Май 2016)

В нашем деле абсолютный " беспредел" с ценами... Кто во что горазд! Я на досуге продал этот инструмент за 100, хотя знаю что некоторые продают за 220...допустим в неком магазине стоит моя гармонь за 210, хотя моя цена 90... Поэтому не торопитесь покупать быстро, следите за информацией и даже на этом, очень полезном  сайте!


----------



## zet10 (14 Май 2016)

P/s... Кстати , если хотите,то я дам Вам контакт этого "покупателя", правда он его уже продаёт сейчас за 150 тысяч!


----------



## alexkor (14 Май 2016)

zet10 писал:


> В нашем деле абсолютный " беспредел" с ценами... Кто во что горазд! Я на досуге продал этот инструмент за 100, хотя знаю что некоторые продают за 220...допустим в неком магазине стоит моя гармонь за 210, хотя моя цена 90... Поэтому не торопитесь покупать быстро, следите за информацией и даже на этом, очень полезном  сайте!


Да, я уж понял, что цены скачут подобным образом.  На 150 не потяну... вот за 120 еще хорошо было бы, да кто предложит, да еще новый? Если только нужда какая... у меня з/п  27 тр, вот и собираю понемногу сумму. Хотя знаю, что у Вас, Юрий, может появиться хорошее предложение на различный инструмент. На сайты заглядываю... да пока не густо, спасибо.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (25 Окт 2016)

Всем здравствуйте ! У меня тоже возникло желание заиметь электронный баян. Посоветуйте кто имеет информацию: говорят в Липецке есть мастер Шевцов Виктор Васильевич, он делает такие инструменты. Посоветуйте кто знаком с этим аппартом и стоит ли заморачиваться ?  Спасибо !


----------



## sedovmika (25 Окт 2016)

Роланд не плох, но банк звуков очень не совершенен. Вот как звучат... струнные, скрипка! А про пианино и стыдно говорить, фу, бяка



...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (25 Окт 2016)

Да,    звуки конечно, не фонтан в нём. Если б звуковой модуль подкинуть,ну это опять быть привязанному к дополгительной коробке.


----------



## sedovmika (25 Окт 2016)

Да к нему очень нужен звуковой модуль Roland BK-7M, стоит он не так дорого (по сравнению с баяном), но почему они изначально не встроили его? Французские аналоги имеют, как правило, полноценную акустическую часть и прекрасный набор электронных звуков. Вообще мне порекомендовали именно их покупать, типа Каваньолы (извиняюсь, если не правильно процитировал марку). Но когда остановить эту погоню за "идеальным" баяном? С акустикой все понятно, наверное финиш - это Юпитер, хотя многие не согласятся наверное


----------



## sedovmika (25 Окт 2016)

Вот такого типа, наверное многие уже видели этот обзор:


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (25 Окт 2016)

Этот конечно баянчик по круче будет. Но цена под миллион. Я думаю если подцепить к роланду-баяну даже старенькую клавишу корг-па-50 по миди, то будет не хуже. А может даже в разы и лучше. Коржик можно  взять за 20 рублей на авито. А привязка шнурами что там, что там есть.


----------



## sedovmika (25 Окт 2016)

Да, можно конечно и нужно, если есть знания и возможности, так баян Роланд не плохой. Меня всегда поражает реакция слушающих, они очень остаются довольны, и единодушно голосуют послушать Роланд, чем простой инструмент. В последнем видео конечно многое зависело от квалификации музыканта, и он показал инструмент в самом выигрышном свете.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (25 Окт 2016)

Я с  вами совершенно согласен sedovmika ! Я меня в школе тройка-баян. Ковырял клвырял я его. Аккордионы-звучки конечно пркрасны. А вот наше русское "баянное звучание" я так и не нашёл, даже подобие школьному этюду. По долгу работы приходиться играть казачьи песни, деткам конечно интересно. Но нет такого плотного рыка-звука,как на наших баянах


----------



## vev (25 Окт 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Я с  вами совершенно согласен sedovmika ! Я меня в школе тройка-баян. Ковырял клвырял я его. Аккордионы-звучки конечно пркрасны. А вот наше русское "баянное звучание" я так и не нашёл, даже подобие школьному этюду. По долгу работы приходиться играть казачьи песни, деткам конечно интересно. Но нет такого плотного рыка-звука,как на наших баянах


Да говно вся эта синтетика.. ИМХО


----------



## zet10 (25 Окт 2016)

Vev, ну вот опять взял и "украл" мои мысли))... Ребята,Евгений прав и я тоже не однократно об этом говорил, что вся эта синтетика полное ГОВНО!


----------



## vvz (26 Окт 2016)

zet10 () писал:Vev, ну вот опять взял и "украл" мои мысли))... Ребята,Евгений прав и я тоже не однократно об этом говорил, что вся эта синтетика полное ГОВНО!
Да разве можно сравнивать? Это ж, по-существу, два разных инструмента. Как акустическая гитара и электрогитара: разный звук, разная техника, цели... 
(Всю жизнь играл в оркестрах на электрогитаре, так надоела вся эта "электроника", что сейчас, увлекшись баяном, даже не смотрю в сторону этих ролландов, надоело это всё... Но кому-то в кайф... Ну может, единственно - это возможность позаниматься, не мешая ни соседям, ни домашним.  Эх, уехать бы в деревню, чтобы домик отдельный и поблизости никого... чтобы в любое время можно было бы взять баян, да поиграть не тихонечько...)


----------



## kep (26 Окт 2016)

vvz (26.10.2016, 01:26) писал:


> Ребята,Евгений прав и я тоже не однократно об этом говорил, что вся эта синтетика полное ГОВНО!


 У меня странное впечатление: всей толпой топчут черного кота, которого в этой темной дискуссии нет
Люди, Роланд - другой инструмент! Судить о нем по приведенным клипам - это как оценивать возможности баяна как инструмента по тем дровам, которые нам предлагают оценить в соседней теме.
Роланд позволяет играть произведения, которые даже близко не брались баяном:
1812

На нем играют совсем другой техникой:
Ludovic Beyer


Или посмотрите, как Тарабрина принципиально по-другому прочитывает Золотарева:
Клавдия Тарабрина

Да порвете вы три баяна, к этим возможностям даже не приблизитесь!


----------



## sedovmika (26 Окт 2016)

Играть на нем действительно легче и удобнее, чем на обычном баяне. Ответ ровный, настройка идеальная, чрезвычайно удобные клавиатуры. Мне даже кажется что электроника сама "выравнивает" точно по длительности звуки одинаковой длительности. Вот говорят: ты неровно играешь ноты одинаковой длительности - во первых ответ на разных планках может начинаться и заканчиваться в разное время,из-за разницы настройки каждого отдельного язычка, потом влияет состояние механик, меха. В Роланде все это исключено, кроме того можно забыть о настройке инструмента, ремонте голосовой части и т.д. Ещё плюс - ничтожный расход воздуха, возможность регулировать громкость, выбирать много различных инструментов (что очень интересно!), использовать наушники, почти не утомляться физически при игре.
   Минусы: все-таки электронное звучание, на любителя, быстро надоедает слушать; цена; желателен звуковой модуль, колонки и вся необходимая для этого оснастка; аккумулятора хватает часов на 8, но рано или поздно надо заряжать; не доработан набор звуков, звучат многие плохо. Спасибо kep, он помогал в установке разных новых наборов звуков, программ - почитайте соответствующие ветки, но и после этого звучание инструмента мне не понравилось. Нет души, нет удовольствия от игры, не то, не моё. 
   Это моё личное мнение, а, как известно сколько людей, столько мнений. Я думаю надо присмотреться к инструментам, который делает уважаемый Владимир Бутусов, там совмещена акустика и электроника, правда через провода и колонки.


----------



## gerborisov (26 Окт 2016)

sedovmika () писал:Я думаю надо присмотреться к инструментам, который делает уважаемый Владимир Бутусов, там совмещена акустика и электроника, правда через провода и колонки. 


Жизненный опыт подсказывает,  что любой "комбайн" - хуже.


----------



## sedovmika (26 Окт 2016)

Да, пожалуй так оно и есть.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (26 Окт 2016)

А лучше иметь два, акустический и дурилку электронную. Ну вот опять "макаронники" обрадовали новой моделью http://www.rolandmusic.ru/products/fr-4xb/


----------



## sedovmika (26 Окт 2016)

С проводами играют, звук такой же как на FR-7xb, батарейки вместо аккумулятора... Что-то не тянет меня на него, на любителя вещица...


----------



## angerov (28 Окт 2016)

sedovmika писал:


> С проводами играют, звук такой же как на FR-7xb, батарейки вместо аккумулятора... Что-то не тянет меня на него, на любителя вещица...


батарейки вместо аккумулятора
Вообще-то никто не застаяляет вместо просто батареек формата AA поставить именно аккумуляторы того же формата.
Плюс, это дешевле. Поясняю:
У меня FR-7b вот уже лет 8 как. Так вот, там "цельный" аккумулятор заполнен именно такими аккумуляторами формата AA (по-моему "Sanyo" - давно смотрел - не помню уже).
Стоимость такого "цельного" аккумулятора раза в ДВА выше, чем его элементов!


----------



## Slawa (28 Окт 2016)

Если коекретно по теме, то однозначно Roland лучше чем акустический инструмент с MIDI системой. Так как в акустическом инструменте с MIDI системой клавиши не чувствительны к силе и скорости нажатия. Поэтому MIDI звук будет тупым и топорным (чисто механическим). И во-вторых в Роланде есть датчик чувствительности меха, которого не будет в акустике с установленной MIDI ситстемой.


----------



## angerov (28 Окт 2016)

Slawa писал:


> Если коекретно по теме, то однозначно Roland лучше чем акустический инструмент с MIDI системой. Так как в акустическом инструменте с MIDI системой клавиши не чувствительны к силе и скорости нажатия. Поэтому MIDI звук будет тупым и топорным (чисто механическим). И во-вторых в Роланде есть датчик чувствительности меха, которого не будет в акустике с установленной MIDI ситстемой.


Кстати, именно этот датчик чувствительности меха - главная деталь, которая требует улучшения в плане приближения данного инструмента по динамике к живому баяну.


----------



## Slawa (28 Окт 2016)

А, значит  с МИДИ системой ставят всё-таки датчик меха? Но скорее всего он хуже качеством, чем на Роланде. Японцы всё-таки серьёзно этим занимаются. Мех на Роланде ну оччень чувствительный. У него несколько градаций чувствительности.


----------



## angerov (28 Окт 2016)

Slawa писал:


> А, значит  с МИДИ системой ставят всё-таки датчик меха? Но скорее всего он хуже качеством, чем на Роланде. Японцы всё-таки серьёзно этим занимаются. Мех на Роланде ну оччень чувствительный. У него несколько градаций чувствительности.


А, значит  с МИДИ системой ставят всё-таки датчик меха?
Не понял Вас. Я говорил про свой Roland FR-7b.
Ну, в принципе, Roland - это тоже МИДИ система (+синт.модуль)


----------



## Slawa (29 Окт 2016)

angerov (28.10.2016, 23:41) писал:


> Не понял Вас. Я говорил про свой Roland FR-7b.Ну, в принципе, Roland - это тоже МИДИ система (+синт.модуль)


Здесь тема такая - что лучше - Роланд или миди система, установленная на акустический инструмент. Я говорю - Роланд лучше, чем миди система, которую устанавливают, например, на фабрике на инструменты Welmeister  и другие. Так как на акустическом инструменте нет активной клавиатуры (параметр Velosity  в миди не будет вообще функционировать). Я слышал звучание акустиеского инструмента BUGARY с МИДИ системой. Звук -- отстой полнейший. До Роланда там было как до Луны, хотя играл очень хороший аккордеонист. Аккордеонист прекрасный, а звук отстойнейший.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (29 Окт 2016)

Всем доброго здоровья! Я тоже согласен со всеми. В роланде всё сделано по уму. У меня правдв белая тройка XB. Единственное задолбался я с этой касетой аккумуляторов, туд-сюда её гонять (садятьсябыстро). Хотя стоят на 2700 маh/. Вот если б переделать, принцып как примерно в ноутбуке было. Аккумулятор подпитывался б от зарядки. Как вы "Роландовцы" думаете, возможно это ? Если б местного "Кулибина" напрячь покумекать мозгами? Или б аккумулятор подобрать примерно подходящий вместо касеты этой. Но искал по размеру, пока ничего не нашёл подхлдящего


----------



## Andrey Z. (30 Окт 2016)

kep писал:


> vvz (26.10.2016, 01:26) писал:Да порвете вы три баяна, к этим возможностям даже не приблизитесь!


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (31 Окт 2016)

У каждого инструмента свои возможности. Ну с роландом не скучно поверьте, это есть неоспримый факт. А лучше иметь два акустику и синтез


----------



## butusbayan (6 Ноя 2016)

Мое мнение о баянах, аккордеонах с электроникой следующее: 
Для каждой конкретной задачи хорош определенный инструмент. Я перелопатил все модели Роланда, Мюзик-Тек, Блю-лайн, Тоттер-Миди, Мастер-миди и т д. Даже баян Топаз и Орион в руках держал (жуть конечно). 
На основе всех преимуществ мы создали свою систему, именно под себя! Плюсы и минусы можно понять только в конкретном сравнении всех линеек. У нас же часто форумы пестрят "догадками" зрителей, которые даже в собственности не имеют ни один вышеперечисленный инструмент. 
Живой инструмент с миди-системой интереснее и удобнее для исполнителя. Универсальнее, если хотите. 
Во-первых это привычные ощущения живой клавиатуры, меха, компрессии и т д. 
Да, чувствительности к скорости нажатия, присущее пианистам мы не стали реализовывать. (Зачем оно? Когда есть мех, как в обычном инструменте.)
Датчик давления стоит такой, что поддерживает кучи настроек персонализации "под себя". 
Во-вторых Свет отключат, что делать будем? А?
И в-третих цена!
Сейчас все очень дорого стало. Роланды со временем изнашиваются и устаревают. Живой инструмент есть живой. Электроника его дополняет. К тому же система построена на бесконтактных датчиках холла. Если водой не зальете, играть будет десятилетия. Пока сама механика не придет в негодность. 
Рекомендую обратить внимание на мои видео-обзоры разных систем и выбрать наиболее подходящую для вас по функционалу.


----------



## butusbayan (6 Ноя 2016)




----------



## butusbayan (6 Ноя 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Всем доброго здоровья! Я тоже согласен со всеми. В роланде всё сделано по уму. У меня правдв белая тройка XB. Единственное задолбался я с этой касетой аккумуляторов, туд-сюда её гонять (садятьсябыстро). Хотя стоят на 2700 маh/. Вот если б переделать, принцып как примерно в ноутбуке было. Аккумулятор подпитывался б от зарядки. Как вы "Роландовцы" думаете, возможно это ? Если б местного "Кулибина" напрячь покумекать мозгами? Или б аккумулятор подобрать примерно подходящий вместо касеты этой. Но искал по размеру, пока ничего не нашёл подхлдящего


Можете обратиться к нам (Москва) или к Виктору Шевцову (Липецк) поможем усилить аккумулятор.


----------



## butusbayan (6 Ноя 2016)

gerborisov писал:


> sedovmika () писал:Я думаю надо присмотреться к инструментам, который делает уважаемый Владимир Бутусов, там совмещена акустика и электроника, правда через провода и колонки.
> 
> 
> Жизненный опыт подсказывает,  что любой "комбайн" - хуже.


----------



## butusbayan (6 Ноя 2016)

butusbayan писал:


> Slawa писал:Если коекретно по теме, то однозначно Roland лучше чем акустический инструмент с MIDI системой. Так как в акустическом инструменте с MIDI системой клавиши не чувствительны к силе и скорости нажатия. Поэтому MIDI звук будет тупым и топорным (чисто механическим). И во-вторых в Роланде есть датчик чувствительности меха, которого не будет в акустике с установленной MIDI ситстемой.


Ну вот дилетантский отзыв. 
В инструменте с Миди-системой есть датчик давления. А скорость нажатия на акустическом баяне существует? Нет. Конкретно, зачем она вам? Не видел чтобы даже на Роландах с разной силой ударяли по клавишам во время игры. На Роландах в стандартных звуковых наборах эта функция реализована только в звуках пианино, электропиано и кажется только в варианте миди-контроллера. То есть с подключением по миди к компу или внешнему синту.


----------



## kep (6 Ноя 2016)

butusbayan (06.11.2016, 20:17) писал:


> Не видел чтобы даже на Роландах с разной силой ударяли по клавишам во время игры. На Роландах в стандартных звуковых наборах эта функция реализована только в звуках пианино, электропиано и кажется только в варианте миди-контроллера.


Мало видели. Это одна из наиболее важных фишек Роланда: в большинстве инструментов можно выбирать управление чувствительностью: мех/клавиши/оба. Это дает возможность играть одновременно несколькими инструментами, управляя ими по-разному, например баянным звуком - мехом и одновременно вибрафоном - скоростью нажатия. А у аккордеона есть и режим "дожатия" клавиши, на него можно вешать повышение/понижение звука.


----------



## butusbayan (6 Ноя 2016)

kep писал: в большинстве инструментов можно выбирать управление чувствительностью: мех/клавиши/оба. Это дает возможность играть одновременно несколькими инструментами, управляя ими по-разному, например баянным звуком - мехом и одновременно вибрафоном - скоростью нажатия. А у аккордеона есть и режим "дожатия" клавиши, на него можно вешать повышение/понижение звука.Есть где посмотреть как это все используется? И на какой модели?


----------



## kep (6 Ноя 2016)

butusbayan (06.11.2016, 21:14) писал:


> Есть где посмотреть как это все используется? И на какой модели?


 Ричард Ноел это хорошо описал (и сыграл): 
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/kompyuternyietehnologii/topic-266-page-6.html#
post21679

У него же есть сайт со многими учебными материалами, Вам может быть интересно:
http://www.noelaccordion.com/roland.html

А также Уве Штегер (Uwe Steger), тоже демо его звуков Роланда: 
http://www.susan-snow.de/r.htm

И посмотрите на Youtube их многочисленные выступления.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (10 Ноя 2016)

butusbayan писал:


> ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:Всем доброго здоровья! Я тоже согласен со всеми. В роланде всё сделано по уму. У меня правдв белая тройка XB. Единственное задолбался я с этой касетой аккумуляторов, туд-сюда её гонять (садятьсябыстро). Хотя стоят на 2700 маh/. Вот если б переделать, принцып как примерно в ноутбуке было. Аккумулятор подпитывался б от зарядки. Как вы "Роландовцы" думаете, возможно это ? Если б местного "Кулибина" напрячь покумекать мозгами? Или б аккумулятор подобрать примерно подходящий вместо касеты этой. Но искал по размеру, пока ничего не нашёл подхлдящего
> 
> Можете обратиться к нам (Москва) или к Виктору Шевцову (Липецк) поможем усилить аккумулятор.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (10 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте butusbayan. Я не пойму как это усилить аккумулятор, если можно поясните пожалуйста. Спасибо ! С уважением !


----------



## Сергей С (13 Ноя 2016)

Есть и еще один параметр. Насколько я понимаю, Роланд, помимо музыкального инструмента представляет возможности работы с компьютером - для прописывания тех же минусовок, например. Или как midi клавиатура для ввода нот в редакторах. Может что еще, добавьте. 
А вот баян с миди установкой - возможно ли его применение не только как музыкального инструмента, но и как компдевайса?


----------



## gerborisov (13 Ноя 2016)

Сергей С (13.11.2016, 10:47) писал:


> А вот баян с миди установкой - возможно ли его применение не только как музыкального инструмента, но и как компдевайса?


 В качестве мидиклавиатуры, можно использовать любой девайс с MIDI выходом.


----------



## butusbayan (13 Ноя 2016)

Сергей С писал:


> Есть и еще один параметр. Насколько я понимаю, Роланд, помимо музыкального инструмента представляет возможности работы с компьютером - для прописывания тех же минусовок, например. Или как midi клавиатура для ввода нот в редакторах. Может что еще, добавьте.
> А вот баян с миди установкой - возможно ли его применение не только как музыкального инструмента, но и как компдевайса?


Наш инструмент можно. К тому же он сразу может писать ноты по трем каналам. Правая, левая бас+аккорд. Или выборка.


----------



## Andrey Z. (15 Ноя 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Я не пойму как это усилить аккумулятор, если можно поясните пожалуйста. Спасибо ! С уважением !


Скорей всего там стоят высокотоковые аккумуляторы типа 18650 (ноутбучные?) Есть 2100mAh, а есть и 3100mAh. Наверное заменят те, на эти


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (23 Ноя 2016)

Всем здравствуйте. Посоветуйте кто знает. Вот есть такие миди-клавиатуры, баянного типа  http://www.musictech-midi.it/eng/midi-systems/chromatic-keyboards , но посмотрев вот это видео, (ссылка ниже) кажеться музыкант берёт левой рукой аккорды в перевёрнутом виде что ли ? Или я ошибаюсь? Получаеться, надо переучиваться если что?  Посмотрите если не трудно.  Я было загорелся искать эту примочку, а теперь вот сомнения.      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmLW5lHL6YA&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## serpodub (23 Ноя 2016)

А для чего она Вам? То вы ищите Roland, то баян с миди-системой, теперь вот это "недоразумение". Что Вы хотите с этим делать? Фонограммы делать или выступать где, или ноты печатать? Если нужна миди-клавиатура - купите самую обычную, фортепианную. Руки то себе зачем так ломать?  От того,что баянную клавиатуру положили на бок у неё вся эргономика изменилась. Кисть руки придётся изгибать, она зажмётся. Ради чего это всё? Проще ф-но клавиши освоить если не владеете.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (24 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо за ответ. Объясняю.  Роланд -он на работе, и казённый. То есть не мой. сёня есть завтра нет. Дома есть тула простой 61 на 120. Хотелось бы заиметь ещё электронику-шарманку, импровизировать, заниматься. Учился по классу баяна, и нет смысла осваивать "зубы". Вот и суетюсь, как поступить правильно, спрашиваю совета у опытных людей. Прошу понять меня правильно-я серьёзно. И не собираюсь вводить форум "за нос "(прошу прощения.)) За совет по миди клаве-баянной-спасибо, я всё понял.. отпадает. Хочу что то типа баян-синтезатор с функцией самограйки. Из поисков по интрнету нашёл только "самопалы". Кто имеет инфу, прошу совета. С уважением.


----------



## VladimirL (24 Ноя 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко/ писал:


> Спасибо за ответ. Объясняю.  Роланд -он на работе, и казённый. То есть не мой. сёня есть завтра нет. Дома есть тула простой 61 на 120. Хотелось бы заиметь ещё электронику-шарманку, импровизировать, заниматься. Учился по классу баяна, и нет смысла осваивать "зубы". Вот и суетюсь, как поступить правильно, спрашиваю совета у опытных людей. Прошу понять меня правильно-я серьёзно. И не собираюсь вводить форум "за нос "(прошу прощения.)) За совет по миди клаве-баянной-спасибо, я всё понял.. отпадает. Хочу что то типа баян-синтезатор с функцией самограйки. Из поисков по интрнету нашёл только "самопалы". Кто имеет инфу, прошу совета. С уважением.


Что думаете о варианте оснащения своего баяна миди-системой?

Ведь такой вариант возможен, как я понимаю. Но если конечно у
вас инструмент стоящий, то портить его миди не стоит. Тогда и
этюд оснастить можно миди, или купить красивую коробку баяна,
у той же делиции, заглушить проёмы, поставить датчик давления
и вуаля, красивый и лёгкий баянчик на платформе миди-системы.

Звуковой модуль уже берёте по вкусу и кошельку. Вариантов не
так уж и мало. И к синтезаторам там вроде бы ещё можно такое
подключать, если я не ошибаюсь. Но лучше у Бутусова спросить.

А вот ещё, я что-то совсем упустил из виду, есть же "Орфеи", что
с Украины, Житомирская фабрика. Стоят дёшево, а пять рядов и
вполне так себе кнопочный аккордеон получается, если MIDI.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (24 Ноя 2016)

С уважением ! Спасибо за ответ VladimirL. Баян конечно свой портить не стану. VladimirL подскажите, если вы в курсе, какой модуль с "самограем", так более-менее будет достойный ? Я пересмотрел ютюбы, везде демонстрация в основном джаз и дэнс стилей или типа того. Меня интересует модуль с хорошим набором "умца-умца" стилей, ну или модуль с возможностью забивать стили самому. (Опыт имею, раньше была 740 ямашка). А в модулях, на какой орентироваться, я не шарю вообще. Подскажите если возможно. С уважением


----------



## serpodub (24 Ноя 2016)

Вы уж конечно простите, каждый волен сам решать какое ему оборудование необходимо, скажу только свои мысли. Вот честно я не стал бы использовать аккомпанирующий модуль. Смотрите на сцене - это лишняя коммутация. От баяна у вас идёт провод к модулю аккомпанимента, по нему миди сигналы, которые модуль без задержек расшифровать и пустить аккомпанимент. От баяна, допустим Роланд, идёт ещё выход аудио сигнала (всё-таки звуки баянов там получше чем в модулях), от самого модуля идёт выход аудио сигнала, всё коммутируется на общий микшерный пульт и уже затем в колонки. Вы стоите, или сидите обвешанный проводами, как ёлка новогодняя. Свободы никакой на сцене. Если где чуть отойдёт аудио провод не страшно, ну пошумят колонки, при использовании миди кабеля в случае отхода контакта устройства могут рассинхронизироваться, придётся остановится всё проверить и перенастроить... неудобно и стрёмно. Я думаю модуль очень поможет тем кто хорошо импровизирует сходу, что-то сочиняет, виртуозно меняет гармонии и т.д. Для обычных музыкантов - лучше фонограммы. Сейчас их много, найти не проблема. Если нужен эксклюзив, то либо самому сделать, либо заказать. Согласитесь, что делая минусовку вы можете прописать различные подголоски и всячески обогатить фонограмму. Самоиграйка же будет крутить 4 такта аккомпанимента. Наскучит быстро, если не зрителям, то Вам лично. Теперь путь сигнала. Не знаю как миди-системы баянные, но у Роланда есть отсек для флешки на которую можно загрузить хоть 500 фонограмм. Выбираете нужную и играете с ней, баланс в инструменте регулируется. Затем аудио выход подключаете к звукоусилительной аппаратуре (концертного зала), можно в свой личный комбик, тогда не зависите ни от кого, а если ещё купите инструментальную радиосистему, то сможете по сцене хоть бегать хоть прыгать и заводить народ.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (24 Ноя 2016)

Согласен с вами, serpodub ! 
С уважением


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (24 Ноя 2016)

Последний вопрос к вам serpodub, если конечно не трудно написать отетить. Звуки просто приелись уже на роланде.  А можно ли использовать маленький кетрон-2, как дополнительную "примочку" со звуками? Ну допустим где нибудь закрепить её на поясе подкомутировать под роланд по миди. Будет оно всё это хозяйство работать, или будет опять "косяк" с этим пресловутым 11-м контороллером, как это описывают на форуме ? С уважением спасибо


----------



## serpodub (24 Ноя 2016)

Я не знаю. У меня не было возможности это опробовать. Я пробовал подключать к компьютеру - проблема была. Другие пробовали подключать к другому оборудованию - проблемы были... логично, что и Вас они не обойдут стороной. Мне действительно кажется, что эту функцию сознательно ограничили. Думается миди Роланд сделал в тройке для набора нот или для подключения аккомпанирующего модуля, там для передачи гармонии и забивки нот динамика нигде не нужна. Нужна ли Вам она я не знаю. В каком стиле вы играете. Я не понял Вашу фразу про ЮрийКазакБаянко (24.11.2016, 20:00) писал:


> "умца-умца" стилей


----------



## serpodub (24 Ноя 2016)

Если это различное техно и другие отбивалки, то какая там динамика? Вас аккомпанимент забьёт. Подключитесь к чему-нибудь и попробуйте, хоть к ямаховскому синту. Вы писали был у Вас такой. Но если хотите и роланд и динамику - посмотрите ROLAND BK-7m. Это аккомпанирующий модуль, но как я понял позволяет играть по миди сразу несколькими инструментами. Их там большой выбор. Динамику можно получить используя педаль экспрессии, хотя предварительно тоже попробовать бы надо. Возможно Ваш кетрон тоже позволяет так сделать. Изучайте инструкцию. Я этого не знаю.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (25 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте, спасибо за ответ. Умца-умца  у нас называют народные стили типа полек, диксилендов, кантри и т.п. 2/4 размера. Динамика конечно мне совсем не нужна. Я работаю по свадебно-халтурной деятельности, вот и хочеться разнообразить чуток работу. Простой баян уже не интересен там. Педали и прочие примочки, совершенно не нужны. Обращусь к нашим "Российским Кулибиным" делают же они самопалы вроде этого, а втсроить в корпус пару динамиков (к примеру (активные от компа) они все от12 вольт работают всё равно, вставят в корпус модуль роланд. Конечно может в плане внешнего вида не особо красиво , как на заводе. Но ведь играют люди , пользуются. бы устроило. В далёком детстве купили родители мне топаз-1, это было счастье, и свадьбы даже поиграть успел на нём.  Вот типа этой шарманки заказать https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLkNLKUryfg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMfoddJE_Qc


----------

